# Subglottic Stenosis.... Please help



## jodimaire

Does anyone have any experience with this. My poor little chook has this as a result from extended period of intubation from being born at 26 weeks. Im sure that it is getting worse for eg. if she gets upset or sometimes even to excited the stridor starts and its really bad. Is it normal to get worse or should I ask for a referral to an ear nose and throat docter. Its so hard to hear her struggling on a daily basis https://www.bubhub.com.au/community/forums/images/smilies/frown.gif


----------

